# My new TCR Composite



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Bought the frame off Ebay new (it's an 04) and most of the remaining parts from Wise Cycle Buys(HIGHLY recommend them!). I haven't weighed the bike but it's silly light relative to the steel bikes I have/had.

I went for the Compact crank (34/50) and 12/25 10 speed cassette. I rode 63 miles of hills on Saturday and wonder if I should have got a standard crank. I wanted to make sure I had low enough gears for getting over the hills with this 45 year old body. Alas, I think I'd be fine with 39/23 really. It can be changed at any time.

Some have remarked that the Giant geometry is too quick, rough riding. My experience is while it turns very responsively,it's no problem to ride no hand, track straight etc. A track bike with 75 or 76 degree headtube, 110 gram tires at 180 psi is my idea of hard to ride straight! REALLY happy with the bike. 

The FSA K-wing bars are not the easiest to get the cables routed through but feel really good in use. Of course, the shifting of the Record 10 is amazing. Lastly, the Rolf Prima Elan wheels are a joy to ride and REALLy accelerate up the hills.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

ho damn that is purdy.. i can't wait for mine to come in. i'm getting a tcr1 comp


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't understand why people say it is twitchy either. It makes me wonder if their bikes are not set up correctly.

Mine handles very quickly, but it rides fine no hands, and it absolutely does not shake no matter what. Only time mine has even twitched was getting hit by another rider during a massive crash. My handlebars got hit by another bike. My bike shook but not enough to make me crash.

Last weekend I did 2 races on it, first one was a wet crit, I slid the rear tire many times (due to bumpy corners) in the corners, it handled that great. Second race was a circuit race, I hit a manhole cover at like 35mph downhill around a corner (no room to dodge it due to lots of riders), the whole bike bumped and went off the line a few inches but it handled it perfectly.

It DOES seem to really hop the rear wheel on bumps under very agressive riding, but almost all my teammates seem to have the same thing happen regardless of what bike they are on. After the saturday race I asked one of the guys, who has a Lemond, which is obviously very conservative compared to a TCR, and he was getting rear wheel hop the same places I was.

Ben


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sweet looking TCR.


----------



## Sircrankalot (May 20, 2004)

*Fat TCR*

That is a smooth ride. Can you post the specs for us?
Thanks


wasfast said:


> Bought the frame off Ebay new (it's an 04) and most of the remaining parts from Wise Cycle Buys(HIGHLY recommend them!). I haven't weighed the bike but it's silly light relative to the steel bikes I have/had.
> 
> I went for the Compact crank (34/50) and 12/25 10 speed cassette. I rode 63 miles of hills on Saturday and wonder if I should have got a standard crank. I wanted to make sure I had low enough gears for getting over the hills with this 45 year old body. Alas, I think I'd be fine with 39/23 really. It can be changed at any time.
> 
> ...


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sweet looking bike, and I know how it rides!*

You have the shiny version of my bike, and so I know how well it rides and what pleasure it must give you to mount it. However, I have a few questions: why not carbon rims and tubular tires? I guarantee they will improve your ride immensely (and with Tufos and sealant, you have no "I'll get flats" excuse.) And why not a Campy Ultra chain--you still have solid pins on that chain! Also look at the AX Lightness saddles from Germany, they are wondrous to behold! Then there's the new FSA K-Force cranks coming out this summer--over 100g lighter than those Team cranks you're using. Now that would be an even more spectacular bike!
Enjoy,


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

gandini said:


> You have the shiny version of my bike, and so I know how well it rides and what pleasure it must give you to mount it. However, I have a few questions: why not carbon rims and tubular tires? I guarantee they will improve your ride immensely (and with Tufos and sealant, you have no "I'll get flats" excuse.) And why not a Campy Ultra chain--you still have solid pins on that chain! Also look at the AX Lightness saddles from Germany, they are wondrous to behold! Then there's the new FSA K-Force cranks coming out this summer--over 100g lighter than those Team cranks you're using. Now that would be an even more spectacular bike!
> Enjoy,


I think his bike is damn nice the way it is man. Why all that extra crap? 

Kyle


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Sircrankalot said:


> That is a smooth ride. Can you post the specs for us?
> Thanks


Hopefully better late than never....

I've changed a couple things since the first picture. Fizik Aliante Saddle, FSA 39/53 Team crank, IRC 20mm tires.

2004 Giant TCR Composite frame, fork, seatpost
FSA Headset
FSA Team 39/53 crank
FSA Titanium cartridge BB
FSA K-Wing handlebars
Deda Newton Stem,100mm
Wipperman Connex Stainless chain
Campy 10 speed 12-25 cassette, ti/steel
Campy 04 Record brakes-silver
Campy 04 Record front and rear derailleurs
Campy 04 Record Ergo levers
Rolf Prima Elan wheels (1295 gram set in clinchers)
IRC 20mm tires
Fizik Aliante Ti saddle
Look 3.1 Pedals

Overall weight is estimated at mid 15 lbs range. Still haven't weighed it. 

Regarding another posters remarks about changes, I considered a set of Zipp 404's tubulars used from a friend but for general riding (not racin), I don't want to mess with sewups. Did that for many years in the 70's. Not worth it today to me. 

Saddlewise, I have tried many saddles this year (at least 10) and don't care one bit about weight there...I WANT COMFORT! THe Aliante is the best I've found so far for my bum.


----------



## r_u_armstrong (Jul 1, 2004)

*Sweeeetttt looking ride you got there*

I envy you my mate! Very nice looking bike.


----------

